# Skeeter Pee onTap



## mxsteve625 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ther has been alot of discussions on how everyone bottles their skeeter. How about a water cooler as long as it is drank quick enough that the air bubbles don't effect the wine?

Instant cold!!!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it would mess up and gunk up the cooler


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Depends how fast you drink it. But it is a novel idea.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2010)

Ive never seen one with three taps, Hot cold and warm?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

This has party written all over it. If you can put wine in a bag why not skeeter pee in a cooler?

I'm game.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2010)

The bags collapse on themselves not submitting it to air, the cooler lets lot of air in. If using this for a party that would be cool as it would probably be gone but like said might be hard to clean ot afterwards.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

Put the skeeter in a bag in the cooler. Air problem solved. When's the party. I got tunes.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2010)

How would you seal the bag to the cooler unit? It has to seal or it woukld just empty out of the bag and just be a gag inside the wine inside the cooler and yiu mine as well just hav left the bag out!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

Easy. You're a mechanical engineer of some sorts. Attach a hose to the bag and the other end in the spigot. It would clamp off just like racking wine. 

Don't make me start another project.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a 5 gallon water cooler bottle ful of Mead for next weekends party. Done this before and it works great. Dont worry it will be empt in hours, it always is!!!


----------



## mrzazz (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a 2 1/2 gallon water dispenser that has a spout on the bottom. You can buy them at Walmart or whatever. Keep it on the top shelf of the fridge. WORKS GREAT.............


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

I just know there is something i should say....but I got nothing!!!

LOL


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jun 23, 2010)

It would be nice to hook it up next to the pool. Especially with this 96 degree weather we're having!!!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jun 23, 2010)

What if someone hit the HOT tap. WOW


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 23, 2010)

I was at an office today and sat beside the water cooler. It was whispering "skeeter peeeeeeeeeeeeeee meeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jun 23, 2010)

THAT IS HILARIOUS!!!

What if we changed out the bottles one afternoon. Say Friday around Noon...


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jun 23, 2010)

That is hilarous. What if we changed the water cooler at noon on Friday....


----------



## Eric Huser (Nov 22, 2021)

I always keg ours and serve it with our kegorator.


----------

